# Icelandic: tvennur/þrennur/fern/(...?)



## Gavril

Sæl,

I think that _einir/tvennur/þrennur/fern_ are used in contexts such as

_einir sokkar _"a pair of socks"
_tvennar tennur_ "two sets of teeth"
etc.

Is there a special form like the ones above used for numbers higher than four?

If not, what would be the normal way of saying, e.g., "five pairs of shoes", "ten sets of wheels (on a car)", etc.?

One more question: how would you express the numeral when 1, 2, 3 or 4 appears as part of a larger number -- e.g., "23 pairs of shoes", "142 pairs of socks", etc.?


Takk!


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

_einir/tvennur/þrennur/fern_ <-- það eru þrjú kyn í íslensku.

Karlkyn: einir/tvennir/þrennir/fernir
Kvenkyn: einar/tvennar/þrennar/fernar
Hvorukyn: ein/tvenn/þrenn/fern

Fern/fjögur pör af sokkum. Hundrað og fjögur pör af sokkum.
Tvennar/tvær buxur. Tuttugu og tvær buxur.
Þrenn/þrjú gleraugu. Sextíu og þrjú gleraugu

Additionally, you can put the number in plural:
Tvær tvennur af buxum. (so, 4 pair of pants)


----------



## Gavril

NoMoreMrIceGuy said:


> _einir/tvennur/þrennur/fern_ <-- það eru þrjú kyn í íslensku.
> 
> Karlkyn: einir/tvennir/þrennir/fernir
> Kvenkyn: einar/tvennar/þrennar/fernar
> Hvorukyn: ein/tvenn/þrenn/fern



But is _fernir _the largest form of this kind?

In other words, can you take the following pattern any further?

_einn : einir
 tveir_ : _tvennir
þrír : þrennir
fjórir : fernir
fimm : *[?]*_



> Fern/fjögur pör af sokkum. Hundrað og fjögur pör af sokkum.
> Tvennar/tvær buxur. Tuttugu og tvær buxur.



What about,

"221 pairs of socks" = _tvö hundrað tuttugu og eitt pör af sokkum_ ?
"301 pairs of pants" = _þrjú hundrað og ein buxur ?_



> Additionally, you can put the number in plural:
> Tvær tvennur af buxum. (so, 4 pair of pants)



Just to be sure, did you mean to write _*tvær tvennur* af buxum _or *tvær tvennar*_ af buxum_?


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

It follows the same pattern as regular numbers in this regard. The first four numbers are different depending on gender.

einn/ein/eitt
tveir/tvær/tvö
þrír/þrjár/þrjú
fjórir/fjórar/fjögur
fimm
sex
sjö
... etc.


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Gavril said:


> Just to be sure, did you mean to write _*tvær tvennur* af buxum _or *tvær tvennar*_ af buxum_?



par af buxum = a pair of pants (1)
tvennar buxur = two pairs of pants (2)
tvær tvennur af buxum = two double pair of pants (4)

tvennur being plural


----------



## Gavril

NoMoreMrIceGuy said:


> It follows the same pattern as regular numbers in this regard. The first four numbers are different depending on gender.



I think I understand what you mean, but let me try to rephrase it just in case:

Just as the regular numbers (_einn/tveir/þrír/_...) are not inflected for case or gender after _fjórir_, the distributional numbers (_tvennur/þrennir/fernir/..._) have the same form as the regular numbers after _fernir._

Is that a correct summary of what you said above?


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Gavril said:


> I think I understand what you mean, but let me try to rephrase it just in case:
> 
> Just as the regular numbers (_einn/tveir/þrír/_...) are not inflected for case or gender after _fjórir_, the distributional numbers (_tvennur/þrennir/fernir/..._) have the same form as the regular numbers after _fernir._
> 
> Is that a correct summary of what you said above?



Correct.


----------



## Merkurius

Vil einnig taka það fram að það þarf að vera fleirfaldsorð! Eins og t.d. buxur, það er ekki hægt að segja buxur í eintölu, sama sagan er með gleraugu. 

Ég myndi því halda að oftast væri sagt „eitt par af...“ eða „tvö pör af...“ því eintalan er notuð alveg eins og fleirtalan (þ.e.a.s. par er ekki í eðli sínu ft.).



> Einir, tvennir, þrennir og fernir eru svonefnd fleirfaldsorð, en þau telja það sem er í eðli sínu fleirfalt. Stundum flaska menn á þessum orðum og þeir tala þá um: sigur á tveimur vígstöðvum. Þetta orð er flt.-orð og því er við hæfi að ræða um tvennar vígstöðvar. Tveir og tvennir er ekki hið sama, sbr. tvö lög (sönglög) og tvenn lög (frá Alþingi). Svipað má segja um orð eins og buxur, samtök o.fl. Talað er um þrennar buxur og tvenn samtök, en ekki: þrjár buxur og: tvö samtök.
> *Heimild: *Ólafur Oddsson. „_GOTT MÁL: Ábendingar um algengar ritvillur og hnökra á máli og stíl_.“ Menntaskólinn í Reykjavík: 2004.


Ég vil leggja áherslu á dæmið með sönglög og lög frá Alþingi. Maður segir oftast ekki „Alþingi samþykkti lag...“ En maður segir „Guðni samdi lag..“

*English*: The word must be generally in the plural form e.g. Buxur, there is no singular form of buxur, same story of Gleraugu, you would never say ''Glerauga''. Like in the example from the source I gave, the word *lög *does indeed exist in the singular form ''lag''. However you can only use ''lag'' for a song but not about the law! You can only say ''lög'' when talking about a law from Alþingi e.g. ''Alþingi has voted and agreed on the one law regarding the Ministry of Finance (Only an example)'' which would translate to ''Alþingi hefur kosið um og samþykkt *lög *er varða fjármálaráðuneytið''.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Já sæll. Hafði bara ekki grænan um þetta.


_England hefur *tvenn landamæri* af því að það eru *tvö lönd* við hliðina á því._ (?)


----------



## Gavril

Sæll Merkurius,



Merkurius said:


> Vil einnig taka það fram að það þarf að vera fleirfaldsorð!



Hvað meinar þú með að "það" þurfi að vera fleirfaldsorð? Orðið "það" ruglar mig enn oft. 



> Einir, tvennir, þrennir og fernir eru svonefnd fleirfaldsorð, en þau  telja það sem er í eðli sínu fleirfalt. Stundum flaska menn á þessum  orðum og þeir tala þá um: sigur á tveimur vígstöðvum. Þetta orð er  flt.-orð og því er við hæfi að ræða um tvennar vígstöðvar. Tveir og  tvennir er ekki hið sama, sbr. tvö lög (sönglög) og tvenn lög (frá  Alþingi). Svipað má segja um orð eins og buxur, samtök o.fl. Talað er um  þrennar buxur og tvenn samtök, en ekki: þrjár buxur og: tvö samtök.



Ef ég skil rétt þessa skilgreiningu, orðið _sokkar_ er ekki fleirfaldsorð, því að auðveldlega má tala um "sokk" í eintölu, og þess vegna hægt er ekki að nota _sokkar _með orðin _einir, tvennir _o.s.frv. En Wisconsin-orðabókin inniheldur amk. tvö dæmi með þetta orð: _einir sokkar_ "a pair of socks", _tvennir sokkar_ "two pairs of socks". Er röng þessi notkun?


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

"two *pairs* of socks" <-- held að þú hafir svarað þessu sjálfur.

Segjum að þú teljir upp fyrir vin þinn hvað þú tókst með þér sem aukaföt í ferðalag:

Tvær skyrtur,
Tvennar buxur,
Tvenna sokka! <-því þetta eru sokka*pör*

Þú myndir aldrei segja: Ég tók með mér 4 staka sokka.


----------



## Merkurius

Sæll Gavril!

Ég er í einu og öllu sammála NMMIG hvað þetta (hér að ofan) varðar.



> Originally Posted by *Merkurius*
> 
> 
> Vil einnig taka það fram að það þarf að vera fleirfaldsorð!
> Hvað meinar þú með að "það" þurfi að vera fleirfaldsorð? Orðið "það" ruglar mig enn oft.



Það = orðið.


----------



## Merkurius

Sæll Alxmrphi.

Sá þig ekki þarna! En já, þetta er rétt hjá þér
Landamæri (ft.) og lönd -> land.


----------

